# No picture from TiVo



## Art123 (May 29, 2008)

I recently moved my older TiVo due to the purchase of an HD big screen and was not ready to upgrade my service since I have a lifetime service account presently. I set the box up with a dvd/VHS recorder/player and no cable box following the directions from the TiVo site. I see activity as per the lights on the front of the TiVo box and the USB wireless pickup indicates that signals are moving thru. I can watch TV or a DVD/Tape, but when I power up the TiVo the screen is black. I have tried other inputs with no luck. Help any Ideas?:


----------

